# My New Favorite Instrument - The KazooKeylele



## smhbbag (Oct 22, 2008)

[video=youtube;XAg5KjnAhuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAg5KjnAhuU[/video]

Watch it all the way through. There's not much more to say.


----------



## Herald (Oct 22, 2008)

I want me one of those!


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 22, 2008)

There is nothing like good music....

and that was nothing like good music, but at least he has his dignity.

Bet his parents are now sorry that they didn't spend the money for piano lessons then.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 22, 2008)

How, my good man, did you EVER find that!? It's always interesting to take a look at the path of videos that leads someone to an amazing piece of art like this


----------



## smhbbag (Oct 22, 2008)

> How, my good man, did you EVER find that!? It's always interesting to take a look at the path of videos that leads someone to an amazing piece of art like this



It was posted on another board I frequent. Now, how those guys found it is a question I may prefer to keep to myself


----------



## christianyouth (Oct 22, 2008)

Hahahaha, wow that was great. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## smhbbag (Oct 22, 2008)

Bump for the evening crowd


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 22, 2008)

cool!


----------



## Herald (Oct 22, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> cool!



JD, your avatar should come with a caption, "I have seen the light!"


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 22, 2008)

lol - I agree! thought it an interesting effect - and I laugh out loud every time I see yours!  Sponge Baptist!


----------

